# Bay Area (CA) junkyards... honda guy needs to help his Nissan friend!



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

While I'm a Honda man myself, I'm planning on helping my CO-worker and friend find some local junkyards the "pull it your own damn self" kind.

We want to go today so please I need the info ASAP

he just bought a 92 Pickup. It's pretty nice! Nissan's torque makes a Honda boy jealous...

thanks!  

-Sketch

P.S.

my s/n is "sketch_hs" on honda-tech BTW


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

please...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Moved to Southwestern forum


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

U pull It in Fairfield.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

pick'n'pull in fremont
pick your part in milpitas

i usually use these two


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

www.ninfiniti.com (Sac)
www.autogator.com (Sac)
www.car-part.com (Everywhere)


----------

